# I got my Christmas pork shoulder into brine today.



## mike w (Nov 19, 2014)

So my meat saw finally arrived via Amazon. I hacked off the hock portion of the pork shoulder, skinned, and trimmed it up enough to fit in the fridge. Got it into pop's brine along with a spice jars worth of pickling spice, 20 whole cloves and a tbsp of cinnamon (I took a quart of water and simmered the spices for 20 minutes and let it cool first then mixed up the gallon recipe with 3 quarts of ice water) 
I injected it with as much as it could take of the brine. Now it'll sit until December 23. Who else is getting ready for Christmas dinner? 












KINDLE_CAMERA_1415036368000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 19, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello Mike.  Sounds like it'll be a good one.  The wife is at the butchers picking up turkey.  Not long now before Christmas is here.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## foamheart (Nov 22, 2014)

First ham? You'll never want another spiral cut do-hickey again!

Good luck.


----------



## mike w (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks guys, we're excited about it. In the interim I just pulled two pork bellies of the smoker. At least I got my weekend smoke fix :)


----------



## jockaneezer (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Mike, what's a meat saw ?


----------



## mike w (Nov 23, 2014)

jockaneezer said:


> Hi Mike, what's a meat saw ?















KINDLE_CAMERA_1414777958000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 23, 2014





 a hack saw with blades for cutting bone. I checked with my butcher first, but they rent theirs. 

Baking pumpkin pie from fresh pumpkin with great grandma's recipe 













KINDLE_CAMERA_1414777970000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 23, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanksgiving is just 3 days away!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Dec 23, 2014)

I pulled the shoulder out of the brine today, will be smoking it tomorrow. I couldn't smell anything bad, the shoulder bone was pinkish in color so I'm assuming the cure did its job with that. I injected it all around the bone. 

Lesson learned.. I like doing the 2kg picnic hams better than this big guy. They cure alot faster and take up much less space since they'll fit inside a gallon Ziploc bag with their brine. For the price per pound, I think they are worth it. £0.50 per pound for the pork shoulder compared to £ 1.30ish per pound for the pinics.
I've given three of the picnics away as Christmas gifts after cold smoking for a few hours, then vacuum sealing and simmering in water until IT was 160 and have gotten rave reviews and compliments. 
I got 4 more brining now because my wife was insistent that she have more ham lol














KINDLE_CAMERA_1417532671000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Dec 23, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello Mike.  Due to circumstances will just be me and the Wife for Christmas.  Got a turkey leg and thigh quarter in the fridge for the over night thing.  If I can stop coughing and gagging long enough it will be on the Weber tomorrow.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Did one leg quarter last weekend for my butcher.  When I drove past today and the shop was open so I assume no one died.    We bought 6 quarters from him and he got a smoked one for free so he should be pleased.  Gotta keep the butcher on side.  I make an odd request now and then and so far he has come through.  IF all works out; when we move house I'll have room for a dedicated smoking/curing fridge.

Good luck with the shoulder.  I have no doubt it will turn out great.  So what's the plan for the hock and trotter?  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Dec 23, 2014)

No one but me likes pickled pigs trotters or collared greens here so nada with those.

My pickling spice arrived today. 3lb container lol. Corned beef is calling my name again. You should drink a fifth of whiskey and eat a lemon. I heard that cures the flu.Or you could do the ranger school method to purge the body and eat a tin of Copenhagen.


----------



## mike w (Dec 23, 2014)

I'll be watching for the qview on those quarters :)


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello Mike.  Smoking Monkey is making a pork terrine useing hocks and trotters.  Just a suggestion.  Does the family like boiled cabbage, cooh spinach?  If so you might consider buying "spring greens" over here and giving them a try.  They don't have the bitter taste and are much milder overall.  I cook mine with smoked bacon, onions and garlic; you know the drill.  Like collards they don't cook down like chard or spinach and take some simmering to soften.  I make them quite often and even took some to the first smoking weekend.  For you and I they are VERY mild ( and even a little disappointing ) but there weren't any left after the Saturday nite "Feast".

Some Tennessee whiskey is not a bad idea.  Either way you won't care how sick you are.  Tell me again what the lemon is for????.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I can't get a tin Copenhagen/Skoal even if I would consider that treatment.

I am QUITE sure it would purge the body.  When a young man of about 18ish I spent a LONG weekend on a ranch chasing cows around on horseback.  I finally reached the point where no more alcohol or nicotine could be forced into my body.  I gave up on the alcohol but figured a bit more tobacco would help straighten me out.  Took me 3 cans before I could keep any Skoal in my mouth.  As soon as it hit my lip I was on all fours in the bushes.  I should have listened to my body and gave it up then.  Think of the money I would have saved.  It's AMAZING the STUPID things you do when young and still live through it.  Knowing a little about your past; somehow I'll bet you have been there also.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Dec 23, 2014)

Those sound good Danny! The family won't eat them, it's a texture thing. Next time the wife is away I may make a batch just for me. I'm going to keep an eye out.for the spring greens. I do like terrines, like scrapple :)
The lemon is probably for taste lol, maybe like a poor man's hot toddy. 
Skoal and cope will do that to ya haha.


----------



## mike w (Dec 24, 2014)

The pork shoulder ham turned out pretty good. I put a cranberry glaze on it at the end of 6 hours of smoking at 325. Very juicy with all the extra fat but I still think the picnic hams are better. 
Tomorrow will be a ribeye roast for dinner.
Merry.Christmas and Happy Hogswatch!


----------

